# Your own espresso blends



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a few different bags of fresh (roasted) beans from different sources... some tanzanian blackburn estate, a sumatran (decaff - it so very dark), some brazilian stuff. Was thinking of trying a blend for espresso, maybe

60% brazilian

20% tanzania

20% sumatra

Anyone got any tips, or done any blending that worked so well that you're still regularly making the blend up using those proportions?

Or do you prefer your espresso to be single origin?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this again as there are more home roasters on the forum of late. I have a Behmor on its way to me so would be interested to hear what people are doing regarding blending/single source.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I like to mix some single origins with jailbreak


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I made a great blend from about 65% Hands-On Lusty Glaze and 35% Hasbean Mexican La Yerba. They complimented each other surprisingly well and added what I felt had lacked individually.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I always tend to use a blend for espresso. I haven't really come across a single origin that gives me all the characteristics I want in my espresso. It also has to have the punch to come through milk in a flat white without too long a finish.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't even remember starting this thread back in April! Looks like a good blend


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

stavros said:


> I made a great blend from about 65% Hands-On Lusty Glaze and 35% Hasbean Mexican La Yerba. They complimented each other surprisingly well and added what I felt had lacked individually.


It would be interesting to know where you felt the SOs came up short and what you prefer in an espresso coffee.

There has also been some discussion regarding the degree of roast, do you think that may also have an influence?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I prefer a big sweet, gloopy espresso with a fair helping of fruity tang (Finca Loayza, Jabberwockey and Square Mile's last Spring Espresso being amongst my favourites). I felt the Lusty Glaze blend had a nice mouthfeel and creamy sweetness, but little in the way of fruitiness or acidity. Meanwhile I felt the Mexico La Yerba tasted more of the natural process than of the coffee itself (although I know others here have enjoyed it). But it did have acidity which came through nicely in my ad-hoc blend, and the sweetness of the Lusty Glaze subdued the "funky" notes of the Mexican. An unexpected success!


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Interestingly, I had a similar experience with a blend of Brazilian and Guatemalan that was rich and sweet but had a flat flavour profile. Adding some zest (acidity) in the form of Kenyan lifted the blend but didn't overpower the flavours already there.


----------

